# Nuts and Bolts.



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Need a full set for the lower intake manifold.The ones I have are corroded, won't tighten down properly, and may have been contributing to the intake leakage I seem to have had. Courtesy Nissan no longer seems to be displayed in the banner area so I can't get a hold of them. Anybody have set for sale? Any Z31 should fit, I don't think these are turbo specific. PM me if you have anything , or paste a link here if you know where to get parts. I may just go to the hardware store and bungle something together, but it seems to me the washers are of a special type and I'm missing 2 of those. So at the very least I need a set of those thick washers


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Courtesy Nissan no longer seems to be displayed in the banner area so I can't get a hold of them.


Yes. Because typing courtesynissan.com is so difficult...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Yes. Because typing courtesynissan.com is so difficult...


Now, since I didn't know what the website would have been , that actually would have been helpful.......without the smartass comment.


----------

